# Depleted Texas lakes expose ghost towns, graves



## Spooky1

I'm surprised that graves weren't moved before a lake was allowed to fill.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45378438/ns/us_news-life/


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's not unheard of. We have towns and graveyards at the bottom of some of our reservoirs in CO. Some people say they are haunted too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'd get pretty annoyed if I were buried and someone poured a lake over me


----------



## Lunatic

Hauntiholik said:


> It's not unheard of. We have towns and graveyards at the bottom of some of our reservoirs in CO. Some people say they are haunted too.


We do too, Haunti. The Quabbin resevior in middle Massachusetts was a town years ago. I'm not sure about head stones and a haunting but I believe there are signs of some man made structures still at the bottom.


----------



## debbie5

How creepy. Sacandaga Res. is over a few towns, and everything was moved.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Very interesting story. Moral is don't drink the water in texas either.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe that's how the zombie apocalypse will start. Water from a reservoir with a cemetery at the bottom.


----------



## Dixie

It's the most eerie thing I have ever seen. Jaybo and I live on a lake (not one of the ones mentioned in the article) and our neighbors all have boat docks that now sit on dry land, with the greenest grass you have ever seen, where the lake used to be. We haven't found any cemeteries yet, but they did pull a car with a body out a month or two ago, just drove right off the boat launch, with seat belt on and everything. Looked to be a suicide that thought they would never be found.

On a funny note, it sprinkled a little this morning and when I went out to lunch, there were these little marks on my car window - I thought OH CRAP, someone busted out my window, til I touch it (really thinking it was rock scratches or something) and my co-worker was like 'omg, that is *rain*, that stuff that used to happen when we were KIDS!' hahaha. Damn drought.


----------



## debbie5

That's pretty awful that they didnt move the graves.


----------



## Zurgh

New! Soylent green spring water... yummy! Minerals added for flavor, indeed!


----------



## debbie5

"Does this water taste like Grandpa?"


----------



## Revenant

I see a possible hook for another _Poltergeist_ sequel.


----------



## psyko99

I saw this article on the Huffington Post too. Its pretty creepy.


----------



## stagehand1975

A grave is supposed to be your final resting place. It's written in law in a lot of state that these places are not supposed to be moved


----------



## hazeldazel

ok fine, but I don't want to be drinking no corpse water neither!


----------



## Vlad

Which reminds me of what happened here about 20 years ago. One winter, a single engine plane crashed into the ice on a local reservoir. They retrieved the plane instantly but couldn't find the pilot. My brother said at the time. "Well, we'll be drinking him till spring", sure enough he bobbed to the surface in March...................


----------



## mickkell

I wonder what the looters were after,Halloween props?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Could explain the taste of the water here in Arlington....a dead body or 2 would explain it.
The first time I drank water from the faucet I thought it was poisoned.:zombie:


----------



## Dixie

haunted bayou said:


> could explain the taste of the water here in arlington....a dead body or 2 would explain it.
> The first time i drank water from the faucet i thought it was poisoned.:zombie:


lmaoooooo!


----------



## austenandrews

stagehand1975 said:


> A grave is supposed to be your final resting place. It's written in law in a lot of state that these places are not supposed to be moved


Graves sometimes get moved. It's been done since graves have existed. The interesting thing is that these weren't. Could be somebody ran out of time and/or money. A lot of old graveyards are tiny plots on private land. I bet a lot of older ones aren't well documented. It's no surprise some might fall through the cracks in the chaos of evacuation for a new reservoir.

Lake Buchanan is just up the road from me. I'd go take a look, but if this story was on Huffpo, it's probably deluged (as it were) with gawkers. I don't particularly want to be arrested as a looter, either.


----------



## Zurgh

I wonder if Great Grandpa Stew is in what remains of the lake...


----------



## robert padilla

i wonder how old this grave site is? but seriously do you think the dead really care if theyre below dirt or water or both?!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Not everybody cares about graves.... they may have known it was there and flooded it anyway.
Didn't seem to matter that the living had to pack up an move.

Lots of graves get lost over time. The markers fall, get buried and worn to the point that you can't read them. Riverside graves get lost in floods and taken by the river over time.

It does seem sad the a person went to the trouble of putting a nice marker to have it flooded without regard.


----------



## robert padilla

i just keep thinking that in a hundred years they'll build homes over the top of those forgotten grave sites and...........POLTERGEIST all over again! anyone remember that movie?! or am i the only old guy here?! lolololol!


----------



## Dixie

robert padilla said:


> i just keep thinking that in a hundred years they'll build homes over the top of those forgotten grave sites and...........POLTERGEIST all over again! anyone remember that movie?! or am i the only old guy here?! lolololol!


Nope, some of us definitely remember Poltergeist


----------



## mickkell

How could anyone forget that movie?


----------



## austenandrews

If anyone's still interested, it looks like they were the graves of freed slaves. The lake wasn't filled until the 1980's though, so most likely that has nothing to do with why they got overlooked.


----------

